# What Vaccination Your Vet Gives Your Chi?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico is given yearly Rabies and DHLPP 

And i was wandering if there is anything else he should be given?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We did the puppy series, rabies, and one booster. No vaccines after that. But of course it's personal choice. A good vaccine schedule to follow is Dr. Dodds.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TLI said:


> We did the puppy series, rabies, and one booster. No vaccines after that. But of course it's personal choice. A good vaccine schedule to follow is Dr. Dodds.


What I did too. Except Toby will continue to get his rabies every 3 years because they are very strict here. 

I don't know if there is a rabies problem in Saudi Arabia? What does your vet recommend? Vaccine requirements are different depending on the country and it's diseases. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> What I did too. Except Toby will continue to get his rabies every 3 years because they are very strict here.
> 
> I don't know if there is a rabies problem in Saudi Arabia? What does your vet recommend? Vaccine requirements are different depending on the country and it's diseases.
> 
> ...


This is similar to what I do with Abu, except he got all of his vaccines when he was at the shelter. I get his rabies because it is required by law here. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't get any vaccines.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> What I did too. Except Toby will continue to get his rabies every 3 years because they are very strict here.
> 
> I don't know if there is a rabies problem in Saudi Arabia? What does your vet recommend? Vaccine requirements are different depending on the country and it's diseases.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about if its deferent from one country to another. I just didn't really think about if i should or shouldn't give Chico and Lily Vaccine. Its normal in all our vets here to give them this and recommended. But i will ask the vet if there is a problem with rabies in saudi. 

But what about DHLPP Vaccine?


----------

